# Got A New Toy: Kodak Play Sport



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

View image in gallery​
I got a new toy for Christmas and its great. The notion of posting upon the board about all of the smallmouth that I caught was unnerving considering there were no pictures to represent the catches. The Kodak Play Sport is a great little video recorder/camera that is water proof. The notion of wading with a cell phone just seemed too problematic. Supposedly this device can withstand depths of ten feet but I have not dropped this item in the bathtub to test whether the camera is truly waterproof. I have already shot a couple of videos and the quality is not bad for a little handheld.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

Ita a great little camera. Just remember it doesnt float!!!! Get a 1/4 20 bolt and turn it in a hat cam. Its hart to real in a big fish and trying to hold it at the same time


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I just received one of the Kodak Cameras myself and have been playing with it, hope to rig it to take some deer pictures from my stand the bolt size is a good start thank you.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm running a waterproof Olympus, it's a relief to quit worrying about losing a camera to moisture damage.

One thing - if the lens gets wet from immersion or rain, check it for water beads or else your next pictures can have mistiness and distortion caused by the droplets on the lens. 

I've only tried to take a few pictures underwater, in a clear part of the Scioto, with poor results. I think I need to put the camera into its underwater mode, maybe it doesn't focus correctly underwater in its normal mode.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Weekender#1 said:


> I just received one of the Kodak Cameras myself and have been playing with it, hope to rig it to take some deer pictures from my stand the bolt size is a good start thank you.


You might be interested in "gorillapods" with flexible legs that you can wrap around things:

http://joby.com/store/gorillapod?gclid=CMG3-_KCpqYCFQO8KgodvQmzoQ


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FOSR said:


> I'm running a waterproof Olympus, it's a relief to quit worrying about losing a camera to moisture damage.
> 
> One thing - if the lens gets wet from immersion or rain, check it for water beads or else your next pictures can have mistiness and distortion caused by the droplets on the lens.
> 
> I've only tried to take a few pictures underwater, in a clear part of the Scioto, with poor results. I think I need to put the camera into its underwater mode, maybe it doesn't focus correctly underwater in its normal mode.


Is this one of the Olympic "Tough" series or an older model?


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I was thinking of getting one of those & using it to make my own YouTube fishing shows.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I grabbed a JVC 1080HD Waterproof cam over the holiday...REALLY looking forward to playing with it on the boat.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Is this one of the Olympic "Tough" series or an older model?



Olympus Stylus Water

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800748489-USE/Olympus_226760_Stylus_Water_550WP_Digital.html

It's OK overall, not great. It isn't the tough type but it is immersible to 10 feet.

It takes a special battery and it doesn't give much warning when it goes low. I got a backup battery to keep charged in the carry case, $30!

It's a 10 MP camera but I run it at 5 to keep the files smaller, they're usually around 1.3 Mb. I run 512 Mb cards, they have enough room for a few events before I need to empty the card.

Sometimes the color processing is goofy, shots taken in the same place and time can have very different color balance - sometimes the colors are washed-out grays and browns, making a landscape look bleak. I don't know what causes that. 

I really miss the viewfinder and the 10x zoom on the Fuji, but I like the shirt-pocket portability.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

you could drop this down in shallow lakes and record the bottom. Bring it back up and watch to see what you find. - Would love to see one be able to go 30ft.


----------

